# Car is acting weird on me guys!



## ColbyC (Apr 16, 2014)

Here is a pic of one of the random messages it gives me.


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

My initial thoughts would be a bad battery or bad ground somewhere. Have you had your battery tested?


----------



## tracepk (Aug 20, 2013)

Ive seen this exact thing once before and it was due to a faulty onstar communication module. was causing tons of electrical issues and random dead batteries.


----------



## ColbyC (Apr 16, 2014)

tracepk said:


> Ive seen this exact thing once before and it was due to a faulty onstar communication module. was causing tons of electrical issues and random dead batteries.


So what do I need to do with that? I did not renew my onstar.. I hope they didnt cause it?


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

I was just thinking how creepy OnStar can be, got my monthly 'report' and it said I still have one trial Directions & Connections for WHEN I upgrade. Why I'm getting ready to dump them and they still will have a link to my CRUZE. Who knows what they can do to make you 'need' OnStar?


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

No its an electronic device installed in your car that could have gone bad that could be causing it. My answer to you is simple take it to the dealer. There bcm connector issues known on some of our cruzes not saying that it but just go to the dealer and have them fix it instead of a bunch of people on here (like me) guessing whats wrong.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

I had the free trial of onstar set up with my car but never used it. I have put thousands of miles on the car since and do not worry if they monitor my driving style or where I shop/buy gas or when I change my oil. 

Onstar doesn't interest me but if I was going to take my car on a trip now with more than 50K on the clock, I would be more worried I need some extra roadside assistance. Sure the powertrain warranty already covers me and AAA is cheaper but its not as easy as having it at a button press on the mirror.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

We've seen this from multiple sources. Basically you have either a bad ground, a bad battery cable, or a short circuit somewhere in the engine bay or "infotainment" system. The "infotainment" system is a key component of GM vehicle security. The OnStar module is part of this system.


----------



## tracepk (Aug 20, 2013)

No no this is caused by bad hardware, take it back to your preferred service department and ask them to check it out. I know it was a difficult issue for the last crew I was with to diagnose.


----------



## N8zdad (Mar 23, 2014)

When I see a sign that says "service theft deterrent system" I load another handgun!


----------



## jjducky (Oct 22, 2013)

Its the BCM. Thats why its ramdom.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

^^^^^ Everything above, take it to the dealer. This is what a warranty is for.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

spacedout said:


> I had the free trial of onstar set up with my car but never used it. I have put thousands of miles on the car since and do not worry if they monitor my driving style or where I shop/buy gas or when I change my oil.
> 
> Onstar doesn't interest me but if I was going to take my car on a trip now with more than 50K on the clock, I would be more worried I need some extra roadside assistance. Sure the powertrain warranty already covers me and AAA is cheaper but its not as easy as having it at a button press on the mirror.


 What do they actually do for that $15 or $25 a month? The AAA Plus service or the AARP Premier plan offers great non dealer towing peace of mind at a lower price but you have to press your own buttons! I have two different G.M. numbers to call as well, one to GMPP. Keeping in mind the GMPP policy which also offers generous towing and trip interruption service runs concurrently with the GM Warranty I am covered by 3 providers!


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi ColbyC,

I'm very sorry to hear of the difficulties that you have been experiencing. I understand that you have taken your vehicle to the dealership in order to resolve your concern. If you would like, we can contact another dealer in your area for a second opinion. Please send us a private message with your full contact information, VIN, current mileage, and dealership name if we can be of any extra assistance. We will be happy to help!

Kristen A.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## ColbyC (Apr 16, 2014)

hificruzer226 said:


> No its an electronic device installed in your car that could have gone bad that could be causing it. My answer to you is simple take it to the dealer. There bcm connector issues known on some of our cruzes not saying that it but just go to the dealer and have them fix it instead of a bunch of people on here (like me) guessing whats wrong.


I have gone to the dealer.. They hooked it up to the obd2 and did a reset. It still is doing the same thing though. The dealer sucks by my work. I guess I will have to drive to another one and see what they say. It works perfect, So they will probably just say leave it with us and see if it does it while its with them for a couple days.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Let Kristen (Chevy Customer Care) know which dealer you're going to and when the appointment will be. Most dealerships, if they know Chevy is watching, are much more willing to call Chevy for assistance if they can't find the problem.


----------

